# Unfertilized Eggsacs???



## GollumGirl25 (Nov 5, 2010)

I bought my Chilean Rose Haired Tarantula in May 2010, it is now November 2010. My Tarantula has what looks like an eggsac. I'm pretty sure she is female because of the sac. Is it possible to have fertilized eggs but hasn't been with a male? Or is it just a bunch of unfertilized eggs? I'm not sure I'm ready to have over 500 little tarannies crawling around just yet...
I can't find anything anywhere about this so can someone please shed some light on this... I don't know what to do!

Thanks! Tarantula friends!!


----------



## crawltech (Nov 5, 2010)

How long has she bin holdin the onto the sac?....very possible she was wild caught, and had been with a male previous too being caught......pull the sac at around the 30day mark and see whats in it


----------



## curiousme (Nov 5, 2010)

We had a Haplopelma _sp.Vietnam_ that laid an eggsac of duds, well either that or we caused them harm when flooding the mama out of her burrow.  We did not want a bunch of little guys of that species running around!  We bought her in 12-2008 and she laid it on 5-2009.  Here is the thread, perhaps it can answer some of your questions, because we were in the same boat.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 5, 2010)

Tarantula are known to produce phantom egg sacs, no idea why.
Fingers crossed she was mated prior to you having her

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Stan Schultz (Nov 5, 2010)

GollumGirl25 said:


> I bought my Chilean Rose Haired Tarantula in May 2010, it is now November 2010. My Tarantula has what looks like an eggsac. I'm pretty sure she is female because of the sac. Is it possible to have fertilized eggs but hasn't been with a male? ...


She had plenty of time to be bred by a male before you got her.



GollumGirl25 said:


> ... Or is it just a bunch of unfertilized eggs? ...


It could be. Or, if you don't take care of the eggsac properly the eggs could all die.



GollumGirl25 said:


> ... I'm not sure I'm ready to have over 500 little tarannies crawling around just yet...


More like 200 +/-.



GollumGirl25 said:


> ... I can't find anything anywhere about this so can someone please shed some light on this... I don't know what to do! ...


1) In the gray bar towards the top of this page right-click <Search>. 
2) Choose "Open link in new tab" or the equivalent for whatever browser you're using.
3) In "Keywords" type the following search strings, one at a time. (The numbers after each search string represent the approximate number of hits I got for each.)

*rose eggsac* 40

*rose babies* 250

*rose incubator* 10

*incubator* and *Talkenlate04* in "User name." 12

After you've completed this task on this forum, repeat it on each and every other Internet, arachnid forum you know about or can find.

Before doing this I recommend that you put on another pot of coffee or make sure you have an adequate stock of your other favorite beverage. Also, clear your schedule for the evening. You have a lot of browsing to do!

Enjoy your hundreds of little 8-legged darlings!


----------



## GollumGirl25 (Nov 6, 2010)

She laid the egg sac november 5, 2010. so its been like 2 days.


----------



## GollumGirl25 (Nov 6, 2010)

How long after a female has mated does she lay the egg sac?


----------



## Geospider (Nov 6, 2010)

I would let her raise the egg sac until it is close to hatching, so she can rotate it properly. I had a newly bought female Chilean Rose lay one about a month after I got her a few years ago. I pulled the sac right away and gave it to someone who wanted to raise them, but they didn't survive. It is possibly a fertilized egg sac unless you have had the female molt prior to the laying of the sac. Once she molts she losses whatever sperm she may be carrying in her spermatheca.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Nov 6, 2010)

GollumGirl25 said:


> She laid the egg sac november 5, 2010. so its been like 2 days.


One of the larger problems with hatching unexpected eggsacs is that they dry out quickly and the eggs die. Dampen the substrate on at least half the cage and cover all the open area with plastic food wrap to retard ventilation. This will help to prevent the eggs drying out before they hatch.

This and other tips on hatching them will be found in many of the postings that I suggested you search for in a previous query.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Nov 6, 2010)

GollumGirl25 said:


> How long after a female has mated does she lay the egg sac?


Wild caught Chilean roses, and those that have not yet made the switch to a Northern Hemisphere calendar, mate March through May. The females retain the sperm within their bodies and usually lay eggs (aka, produce an eggsac) between the middle or end of September through December.

Those captive roses that have accomplished the hemisphere shift will normally mate in September through December and produce an eggsac from March through May.

But, there are many instances where Chilean rose pairs mated repeatedly all through the year, regardless of their hemisphere shift status. These matings seldom produce an eggsac, however.

Lastly, these times are not necessarily etched in stone, and there are ample instances where females mated at some other, unexpected time and/or produced an eggsac at a completely unorthodox time.

This, and other characteristics of the species, have gained roses a reputation of being quite unpredictable, a trait that many of us find quite amusing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GollumGirl25 (Nov 9, 2010)

After the female has laid the egg sac how long till it "hatches"?


----------



## Stan Schultz (Nov 9, 2010)

GollumGirl25 said:


> After the female has laid the egg sac how long till it "hatches"?


I don't know how long it takes for the eggs to hatch (eclosion) after being laid. But, the time to the emergence of the babies from the eggsac is heavily dependent on temperature. At slightly higher than room temperature they emerge in something like 50 to 70 days.


----------



## robd (Nov 11, 2010)

I had my Pink Zebra Beauty drop a dud sac back in September. If nothing else, you know that she's definitely ready to breed, if you ever decide to go that route.


----------



## TheSanguineSaint (Sep 26, 2017)

Stan Schultz said:


> I don't know how long it takes for the eggs to hatch (eclosion) after being laid. But, the time to the emergence of the babies from the eggsac is heavily dependent on temperature. At slightly higher than room temperature they emerge in something like 50 to 70 days.


I know its an old post but love the info...ordered the boo on Amazon ty


----------

